# 99420 and 99401



## ngdave1 (Mar 20, 2014)

We have been using these codes to Medicare and Medicaid for health risk assessment and we are not getting paid by either payer. Does any one have experience with these codes? Is any one getting reimbursed?

Thank you


----------



## Wendyh50 (Mar 25, 2014)

*CMS does not pay for it*

Please check out 
http://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-fee-schedule/search/search-results.aspx

NOte that this is not a covered service by CMS... check on prevetative codes... for Medicare.. G0439, G0439, an G0402 codes 
There are 3  codes
6 month and 12 month from enrollment life time on use 
and an Medicare and annual wellness 
Other wise research your G codes for Medicare counceling at:  

http://static.aapc.com/a3c7c3fe-6fa...ee89/8820392e-52d1-45cb-b6a1-849295112ca5.pdf


----------

